# Nồi hầm cháo phương pháp thủy 2Good A600 (1.5L)



## mekhoeconthongminh (3/9/20)

*Thông tin vượt bậc của nồi hầm cháo phương pháp thủy 2Good A600 (1.5L)*

*Giúp nấu các món ăn dặm hoàn hảo nhất cho bé
- Cháo bung nhuyễn, giữ hương vị đột nhiên, bé ăn ngon miệng hơn
- Chưng cách thức thủy. Giữ trọn vẹn dinh dưỡng và chất bổ
- Phương pháp hầm chậm, nhiệt đồ kiểm soát, ko trào và tránh biến chất vitamin trong thực phẩm*
*



*​*Chế biến nhiều món ăn trong cộng một lần nấu
- Với niêu sứ hai tầng, mẹ chỉ cần một nửa thời gian và công sức để chuẩn bị bữa ăn ngon lành và đây đủ dinh dưỡng cho bé và gia đình
- Điện năng tiêu thụ cũng giảm còn một nửa khi Mẹ tận dụng khả năng nấu 2 món ăn của nồi.
Không khê, không trào
- Dựa trên nguyên lý hầm chậm cách thức thủy, nồi nấu cháo chậm 2Good A600 khiến chín thức ăn duyệt y tương đối nước hot bao vòng vèo thực phẩm, nấu cháo bung nhuyễn, quánh dẻo, không tổn hại chất dinh dưỡng, vitamin trong món ăn.
- Cháo nấu bằng nồi 2good giữ được vị thiên nhiên tinh khiết, ko nồng, không ngấy, đặc thù dễ ăn nên được phổ thông mẹ chọn lọc để sử dụng trong thời kỳ chăm bé ăn dặm.
6 chế độ nấu ăn mặc định
- Với 6 chế độ nấu được mặc định sẵn thời gian cho mẹ chọn lựa : Tráng miệng (3h ) / Cháo dinh dưỡng (2.5h) / bác yến/Tiềm gà (2.8h) /Món hấp (2h) / Món hầm (2h)/ Giữ ấm.
Bảng điều khiển bằng tiếng việt: Dễ sử dụng sở hữu người to tuổi
Niêu gốm hai tầng đã được tráng men và nung ở nhiệt độ ~1300 độ C, dễ vệ sinh chùi rửa và mang đến hương vị thuần khiết cho món ăn.
Khay hầm cách thức nhiệt đa năng: tiện dụng nhấc và vận động cụm niêu gốm hoặc khay hấp đựng thực phẩm chín nóng hổi mang khay cầm cách nhiệt chuyên dụng*

*Thông số kỹ thuật nồi nấu cháo chậm 2Good A600*

*Cấu tạo căn bản của nồi gồm:
- Nắp khá
- Nắp gốm
- Khay hầm phụ
- Niêu hầm gốm
- Lồng hấp
- Khay hấp
- Tay cầm phương pháp nhiệt
- Nồi điện*
*



*​*Chức năng thêm
+ Hẹn giờ nấu bếp đến 12 giờ
+ Tự ngắt nguồn lúc cạn nước
+ bảo vệ quá nhiệt, quá cái
- Điện áp: 220v/50Hz
- Dung tích: một.5L
- Công suất: 300W
- Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc*

*Cách đặt mua nồi nấu cháo chậm 2Good A600 chính hãng*

*Mẹ khỏe con thông minh cam kết cung cấp nồi nấu cháo chậm 2Good A600 chính hãng , giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.
Số điện thoại: 0942.666.800 
Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh*


----------

